# Imposible recompilar kernel

## ElOrens

Uso Gentoo desde 1.3 beta para athlon xp.

Pues bien, pude compilar la primera vez el kernel y con él arranco Gentooo...pero me es absolutamente imposible volver a hacer esta operación. Me va diciendo en el make dep no encuentro "nosequearchivo.h" y cuando va a hacer el make bzImage no sigue.

Tengo la distribución completamente actualizada (vamos que hago un emerge -p world y no puedo actualizar nada).

¿Alguien puede decirme como solventar el problema? Gracias.

----------

## TcB

A mi con el bison 1.34 no me compila casi nada, inlcuido el kernel.

----------

## ElOrens

Al final lo he solucionado enlazando stdarg.h desde /usr/src/linux/include.

¿curioso no?

Lo del Bisón, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Yo he puesto el .29, creo porque no me compilaba casi nada tampoco con gcc 3.1.

Un saludo.

----------

## UNIX4ALL

Ahul:

Pero desde donde lo enlazas? he hecho un find en /usr/src/linux y no hay ningun stdarg.h, de donde lo sacastes tu ?

Gracias.

P.D: Creo que ya vendria bien una actualización del kernel, hace un par de dias que ha salido el 2.4.19 estable y ya hay bastantes revisiones de parches AC para el mismo  :Smile: 

----------

## katossi

Yo lo he enlazado desde aqui:

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/include/stdarg.h
```

Supongo que para ti sera mas o menos igual (dependiendo de tu version de gcc.

Un saludo,

katossi[/quote]

----------

## sqtz

La primera vez lo compilastes sin problemas porque tenias las locales por defecto. Desactiva las locales en español y ya está. unset LC_ALL unset LANG unset LANGUAGE

salu2

----------

## Pep

Yo lo solucioné con un export LC_ALL="en"

----------

